# Help me choose (again)!



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Okay so I've pretty much got it down to two names and I can't decide between the two! So out of curiosity and boredom, which would you choose?

Elo
Exodus (Ex)


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I like the sound of Exodus


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

I like both names; Elo flows a little easier off the tongue. Elo is more cute.. Exodus is more cool.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Is it E-Low? E-Loo? 

I like Exodus right now....


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

It's E-low. Like Eli, but with an 'o' instead of 'i' at the end.


----------



## Del (Apr 25, 2011)

Exodus for a male, sounds bold 

Elo for a female, it sounds smooth


----------



## DougGeneration (Apr 28, 2011)

Elo! Elo! Elo???

Nah.. Exodus it is for me!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I like the sound of Exodus. And when you have your pup out in public with you, you get to say, 

"Hi, have you met my Ex?" 

Yea, I like Exodus.


----------



## DougGeneration (Apr 28, 2011)

Lilie said:


> I like the sound of Exodus. And when you have your pup out in public with you, you get to say,
> 
> "Hi, have you met my Ex?"
> 
> Yea, I like Exodus.


You crack me up! :laugh:


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm surprised people were all outraged when someone named their dog *Adolf* but are preferring the name *Exodus*


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Lilie said:


> I like the sound of Exodus. And when you have your pup out in public with you, you get to say,
> 
> "Hi, have you met my Ex?"
> 
> Yea, I like Exodus.


very clever, i like it


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

juliejujubean said:


> very clever, i like it


I second that.


----------



## benjamin1 (May 9, 2011)

Exodus for sure i just could no call my dog elo sounds like hello to much


----------



## Kevin W (May 3, 2011)

I like Exodus better. That way you can call him "Exo" for short. I like names that you can shorten and sound awesome!


----------

